# Which mailing address should I be using for my individual 2015 income tax return?



## Edward17 (May 3, 2016)

I was an *emigrant* for tax purposes in 2015. That is, I left Canada part way though 2015. Thus, I filed as a *resident* in 2015, but I am a *non-resident* as of the date I left Canada.

Which mailing address should I be using? The one for non-residents or residents?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Your current mailing address. Your tax return for Canada should already say on it the date you left Canada, right? So why would you put on a Canadian mailing address as of this date?


----------



## Edward17 (May 3, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Your current mailing address. Your tax return for Canada should already say on it the date you left Canada, right? So why would you put on a Canadian mailing address as of this date?


You misunderstood my question, but that's my fault for being unclear.

I can't provide the link on here, but the webpage I am referring to provides an address I should be mailing my tax return to for Non-Residents. Then it has a mailing address for each provence for Residents.

I don't know if I should be mailing it to the former or latter. I am a non-resident now, so you would think the latter. But I filed my return as a resident (not the non-resident T1 form) since I was in the country for part of 2015.

Understand? Are they wanting me to mail it to the address that corresponds to my current status (non-resident) or my status for tax filing purposes (resident)?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

AFAIK, Tax returns are based on your residency status as at Dec 31 of the tax year. So if you were a non resident of Canada on Dec 31st, use the CRA address for nonresidents.
If that is incorrect, CRA will either redirect or let you know. cra has a toll free line I am sure you could ask. And I assume get better answers than from random strangers on the Internet .
Let us know what you do and if it works


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My mistake/misunderstanding. I would agree with Twa2w on this one....the non-resident one based on your residence on Dec 31. It is what I recall doing when I left Canada on ex-pat assignments. 

It ultimately doesn't matter much because these returns are handed back and forth between offices and because you have had a change of status during the year, these ones will no doubt be reviewed by real humans.


----------



## Edward17 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks to you both. As you say, it's probably no big deal if it's mailed to the 'wrong' address anyway, so I think I'll go with the non-resident address and hope for the best.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only time I know of that I sent my return to the wrong address, it was delayed by about three months (that's a slow inter-office mail system! ).

I agree that if one was NR in Dec, one should use the NR mailing address for the return.


Cheers


----------



## Edward17 (May 3, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> Only time I know of that I sent my return to the wrong address, it was delayed by about three months (that's a slow inter-office mail system! ).
> 
> I agree that if one was NR in Dec, one should use the NR mailing address for the return.
> 
> ...


Not to grumble too much, but I find Canadian government organisations absolutely useless. I will be calling them when they open tomorrow to confirm the right address. I do not want to wait three months.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Edward17 said:


> Not to grumble too much, but I find Canadian government organisations absolutely useless. I will be calling them when they open tomorrow to confirm the right address. I do not want to wait three months.


One would hope there have been improvements.

Since you say you are a NR, if you have good internet access - something like Google Talk that used to allow one to call any North American regular phone for free might be of use. Though if it is the US, there seems to be a US available 1-800 number available at this link.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/cntct/ntrntnlnqrs-eng.html




preciousstoneman said:


> Same address on the application form


The OP says they are a NR in the last bit of 2015 ... does the tax form include the NR address?

I don't recall anything like this address being on the paper forms but since I have been using software, I don't know for sure.

*International tax and non-resident enquiries*

Office address:
2204 Walkley Road
Ottawa ON K1A 1A8
CANADA

Mailing address:
Post Office Box 9769, Station T
Ottawa ON K1G 3Y4
CANADA


Cheers


----------



## Edward17 (May 3, 2016)

I sent it off this morning! To the address for residents. I spoke to two different agents, the first said mail it to the non-resident address, the second said the opposite. I decided to listen to the second guy, as he sounded a lot more knowledgeable.


----------

